

Kickstarter for an indie trivia game - JohnFricker
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1934420337/diddly-an-indie-ios-trivia-game-from-trilobyte-gam

======
DonCarlitos
Thanks, John. An awesome game indeed.

